# 3"x 3" 90 deg rubber elbow



## DaBrute (Aug 16, 2009)

Hey guy's  Having a hard time locating a 3"x3" rubber elbow in canada for the intake ,does anyone know where i might be able to get one? Thx.


----------



## drtj (May 3, 2009)

Do yall have a lowes or home depot.


----------



## 08GreenBrute (Jul 13, 2009)

If not try a plumbing supply place


----------



## DaBrute (Aug 16, 2009)

I have a home depot about an hour away,i tried every plumbing supplier in town (they can't even find them in their catalogs) I even tried Kenworth and Finning ,... nada. I live in an industrial town ....sawmills,pulp mills and mines, you'd think someone would have one...jeesh! I think i'll phone up to HD and see if they have one before making the trip. Thanks guys.
Oh ya, could anyone tell me how they drilled through the cover in front of the handle bars on the brute 750i to mount the top pipes. again thanks.

Here's a pic of my top pipes (look great after spraying with box liner and adding my own screens) and everything eles i needed with the exception of the 3x3 elbow.I also have 12' of 2" pipe,and i'm anxious as hell to Git er Done!


----------



## 08GreenBrute (Jul 13, 2009)

most people will tell you to cut a pice of pipe on the same angle the black piece is and then use the pipe as a template


----------



## DaBrute (Aug 16, 2009)

08GB....thanks, ya that was my plan on the template, just wondering what ppl used to cut it out? what works best ect...


----------



## coleman (Aug 16, 2009)

I started in the center with first hole using hole saw. Then did each side. Good sharp utility knife to trim to get good fit.


----------



## hondarecoveryman (Feb 28, 2009)

I have cut them with a hole saw, a dremmel tool and by hand with a razor knife , also 1 3'' 90 is not 100% nessecary I used a 2'' rubber sleeve into 2'' pvc 90's and I havent had any problems from that setup on a 09 750 Brute , def. flowed enough air


----------



## DaBrute (Aug 16, 2009)

How bout this,would this work?


----------



## hondarecoveryman (Feb 28, 2009)

If it will seal around the air box , it will work


----------



## DaBrute (Aug 16, 2009)

Well only one way to find out...time to perform surgery 

Thanks for all the speeeedy replies, ya'll rock:rockn:


----------



## GWNBrute (Mar 4, 2009)

What you got posted is exactly what I did and haven't had a problem with the air box sealing or anything. When you get it done just put your hand over the intake and if you see the airbox lid suck in and the bike stalls it's good to go.


----------



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

Ready ta see it when your finished!!!


----------



## DaBrute (Aug 16, 2009)

Thanks GWN,
I went to the liquor store and got my tools  gonna start first thing in the mornin,i'll have my photographer standing by for photo op and moral support:nutkick:


----------



## AK650i (May 18, 2009)

I hit the plastic with a hole saw, then did my final shapping with a die grinder. I tried the Dremel, but the die grinder was a lot quicker and heated up the plastic enough to leave a nice smooth edge. I took just a little at a time and test fit it often...just make sure you wear some googles cause the plastic coming off is hot...


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

I cut mine out w/ a cutting bit. Had to make the holes pretty big, since the rubber coupler sits right inside mine...


----------



## DaBrute (Aug 16, 2009)

I ended up using a 2x2 sleeve on the airbox instead of the 3x2 reducer as the 3" side was way too big to seal.The 2" took a little force but sealed up real nice.I started with three 2" holes then used a die grinder with a 1 1/2" emery flapper wheel,WORKED AWSOME!! nice and smooth. I was amazed by how much of the front fairing had to be ground out to fit the rubber sleeves.


Here's the pics...http://www.mudinmyblood.net/forum/showthread.php?t=2911


----------



## hondarecoveryman (Feb 28, 2009)

I thought a 3 would be way big


----------

